# r2lorme's home theater (France)



## r2lorme

Hello,

I'm french and I want to present my home theater. I've build it during 2 years. 

I've received the extension of the house at this point :



















After realizing all the works by myself (isolation, electricity, plaster, paint...), I've obtained this room :



















The screen is an acoustically transparent screen realized with a canvas very knowed in France on forums. It has 4 m width (160") in 2.35 format. The 3 front speakers and the subwoofer are behind it :










All the electronics are in a technical room separated from the projection room :










There is a sas between the projection room and the rest of the floor stage :










Electronics :

Speakers Wharfedale Diamond 8 (8.4, 8.1 et 8.C)
Speakers Wharfedale WH-2
Subwoofer Audience CGA 25
Receiver Denon 1803
DVD player Pioneer DV-575-AS
TNT Decoder CGV Etimo 2T
VHS player Panasonic NV-HD630
Multimedia player WDTV
Projector Epson TW6000
Remote Harmony 555

You can follow all the adventure of the construction of this home theater in this topic (in french).

Enjoy,

Rodolphe


----------



## fitzwaddle

Did you forget to add the pics? I don't see any, but maybe because I'm at work, dunno


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated

I didn't see any pics while at work, and I didn't see any here at home either...until I was typing this reply. I scrolled down for a moment and all the pics were there. And the room is impressive! 

Félicitations, *r2lorme*! :T

-- Edit --
And now, with the reply posted, the pics are not visible anymore. :blink:


----------



## ALMFamily

I cannot see them either.


----------



## tonyvdb

You need 5 posts as per the forum rules before pictures can be posted, It then takes a few hrs before it unlocks the feature. If you go back and edit your posts now with the pictures they should work now as you have more than 5 posts.


----------



## JBrax

Very nice looking room. That screen looks massive!


----------



## r2lorme

Yes, it works now, I've 5 posts. 
Thanks for the Félicitations.


----------



## tonyvdb

Absolutely Fabulous! Great job on the look of the space:T


----------



## ALMFamily

Wow!! Very well done sir! :TT


----------



## Prof.

That's a BIG screen!! Very well done..:T


----------



## Digital_Chris

This is the 2nd room I've seen with IKEA chairs, nice :T


----------



## r2lorme

There are some HT in Europe with these Poangs.


----------



## Infrasonic

I like how the screen appears to be hovering there, I bet it's even more impressive when watching a movie with the lights down. Well done!!


----------



## r2lorme

Absolutely, the screen with this strip of black tissue allows to insulate the movie from the carpet and the roof. 
Even if actually the picture doesn't fill exactly the canvas (the width is 3m72 instead of 4m). I need to install a prism in front of my projector.


----------



## jgourlie

Wow....reallly nicely done...I like it


----------



## r2lorme

The room is officially finished !
I've made a video who presents the evolution of the room from the beginning.

And now the last pictures :
Entry through the sas.

























Room in natural light with occultation panels opened.









































































































Room in artificial light with occultation panels closed.

















































































The video presents the evolution of the fourth parts of the room (front, rear, technical local and sas) during 28 months from february 2010 to june 2012.
The link to the video (50 Mb).

Now the evolutions of the room will be restricted to the purchase of a server, an ethernet switch internet, a ps3 maybe, a screen of control in the technical local, a fridge in the sas... I will do that in time... 

Rodolphe


----------



## ALMFamily

That looks absolutely fabulous Rodolphe - very nicely done! :T


----------



## r2lorme

Thanks a lot...


----------



## mechman

Beautiful room Rodolphe!


----------



## Appletree11

Wow you did a great job. You have a room you will enjoy for years. Is that the attic that you used?


----------



## r2lorme

The house has been extended. On the first stage, I have realized 2 bedrooms and a bathroom. The attic of the extension was directly projected to become a home-theater...


----------



## informel

r2lorme said:


> The house has been extended. On the first stage, I have realized 2 bedrooms and a bathroom. The attic of the extension was directly projected to become a home-theater...


Très beau, il n'y a rien comme la planification!

for our friends here:
very nice, planning is everything!


----------



## MarAgt

Really Nice! Great Job!


----------



## r2lorme

My new livingroom installation :



















A Panasonic TX-P50ST50 plasma, a little hometheater system LG HX806SH. It works very nicelly...


----------



## the_rookie

Very nice set-up. Looks real legit, Mini theater set up with big sound and picture.


----------



## r2lorme

There is a little bit of change with the old installation...


----------



## Owen Bartley

Really nice theatre. I love the back wall with the stone, especially with the effect from the lights underneath. And I also really like how you saved that wood beam in your living room setup, great job on that conversion.


----------



## r2lorme

Thanks a lot !


----------



## BabyHuey

The theater is awesome. That screen looks amazing. BTW I like your sliding storage racks for movies, great use of space. Can ask for much more then that.


----------



## r2lorme

No soucy... 
If I can respond to a question, I do it...


----------



## ScAndal

wow what a great setup. That screen looks like fun


----------



## r2lorme

Yes absolutely... watch a movie like Lord of the Rings or The Hobbit is appreciable...


----------



## Todd Anderson

Beautiful movie room! 


Bravo!!!!!!


----------



## Antonios

Impressive stuff. That screen does indeed look great.

What type of door did you use? Looked pretty and the handle did not seem too big. Are you happy with the overall noise reduction that the door offers?


----------



## r2lorme

I've build the doors due to the roof slope. You can see the construction at this place. 
There a sufficient noise reduction with the two doors creating the sas for the mid-range to high frequencies. But in the very low frequencies, there is no miracle, some impacts cross the concrete slab to the lower stage of the house...


----------



## Antonios

I see..

Low frequencies are always a pain for acoustic doors. Dont know if alternating the acoustic material density would help or just increasing the gap in between. I would assume that metal (GI sheet of some thickness) could maybe be more effective? I always thought that acoustic doors are a complex topic.


----------



## r2lorme

For the low frequencies, you need to build a box in a box completly isolated from the rest of the house... It's very difficult to realize with a high efficiency. You need to have compromises...


----------



## Antonios

Sorry maybe my post wasnt clear enough. I meant the low frequencies passing through the door, not so much from rest of the structural elements.


----------



## r2lorme

They pass through everywhere unfortunately...


----------



## mark_anderson_us

Bravo. Very nice!

What does this mean: "There is a sas between the projection room and the rest of the floor stage"


----------



## r2lorme

As you see on this picture, there are two doors to acceed from the house level to the home theater room.


----------



## r2lorme

Thanks to Joe (ALMFamily) for the publication of my home-theater in the june 2013 newsletter ! :TT


----------



## bigt1rell

Great work on the room. I like the windows for light. Never seem anything like that.


----------



## mrterry

Bonjour Rodolphe ! Quel boulot ! Vous êtes où en France ?

Bonnes salutations d'un expat anglais en Suisse.


----------



## r2lorme

Je suis près de Rouen...


----------

